# Gheenoe LT25 bilge hose routing question



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a "Vintage" washing machine hose the all rubber one with the "hook" goes right over the transom EZ Peezy !


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It's easy work to get through the flotation foam.


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It's easy work to get through the flotation foam.



I guess that is just what I'll have to do. Definitely like the clean look of the thru-hull...I'll just have to make sure those hose clamps are on nice and tight. Thank you


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a LT-25. I put the fitting through the transom outside the boxes.


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I had a LT-25. I put the fitting through the transom outside the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 28827


So it can be done! Did you put a riser loop in the hose or is it high enough past the water line?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Fitting thru the transom


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

here is another pic from the inside of hull


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

RAWillimann said:


> So it can be done! Did you put a riser loop in the hose or is it high enough past the water line?


I didn't put a reverse loop in the hose, mounted the fitting as high as it would go. I figured if water ran in the fitting as close as it was to the top of the transom I was in enough trouble that a reverse loop wouldn't help.


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

Looks good to me, guess that's what I'll be doing. Thank you everyone for the responses, greatly appreciate it!


----------

